
Amazon AI Designed to Create Phone Cases Goes Hilariously Wrong - rheide
http://www.iflscience.com/technology/amazon-ai-designed-to-create-phone-cases-goes-hilariously-wrong/
======
MrYellowP
Hilarious products, at least some of them. The "complaint" posted in the
article, though, is seriously toxic.

Makes me wonder how well these sell. Quite refreshing to see products going
against the usual, dystopian pseudo-happyness everywhere.

------
krapp
If Amazon's not willing to go through with this, someone should.

